

Dropbox down? ...And now up! - paran
http://dropbox.com/

======
muppetman
According to their Twitter, they're doing a DB Upgrade:

<DropboxOps> We're currently upgrading our database server. We'll require
about 30-45 minutes of maintenance until everything's back up.

~~~
splish
Confirmed on the forums and status site.

<http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=35092>

<http://status.dropbox.com/>

I'm a relatively new user (past few months) but do they usually send out any
notice on downtime?

------
mdonahoe
I'm debating whether it would be a good idea to have the dropbox client be
aware of planned downtime and inform the user accordingly.

~~~
thematt
Inform the user why? What are they going to do differently as a result? I use
Dropbox precisely so I don't have to concern myself with server downtime,
database upgrades, etc. and I'm guessing most other users are the same way.
Just sync it when the service is back up, I'm okay with not knowing.

~~~
sharat87
This morning, my dad made a few changes to his files in dropbox at home, as
usual, turned off the system and went to office. After a couple of hours, he
calls me and asks me why his files weren't synced as they were everyday. Our
initial thought was that he turned the home computer off before dropbox could
sync, but as you might have guessed, it is because dropbox was down.

Not sure about everyone, but my dad could've definitely used some warning that
dropbox would be down.

------
paran
Works now. That was quick.

------
shareme
the power of Kevin Rose?

